# SO I have been reading about homemade leave in conditioners and..



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

I leave conditioner in my own hair (and my horses manes and tails) all the time. So long as I don't leave a bunch next to the skin, I've never had any problems. I actually have a squirt bottle that has a water and conditioner mixture in it, and I use it as a detangler for my horses and myself.

I wouldn't use this to spray on the coat, however...I'd imagine it would make the hair slippery for the saddle.


----------



## touchofsleep (Mar 9, 2011)

CharliGirl said:


> I leave conditioner in my own hair (and my horses manes and tails) all the time. So long as I don't leave a bunch next to the skin, I've never had any problems. I actually have a squirt bottle that has a water and conditioner mixture in it, and I use it as a detangler for my horses and myself.
> 
> I wouldn't use this to spray on the coat, however...I'd imagine it would make the hair slippery for the saddle.


 yeah I was only planning on using it for the mane and tail. THANKS!


----------



## Royal Pine Buck (May 28, 2011)

you can use leave in conditioners on the mane and tail. but be wary of infusium A LOT of horses have allergic reactions to it for some reason.

i would probably dilute regular THICK conditioner in some water and put it in a spray bottle. so it doesn't become thick and gunky in the hair. the generic biolage conditioning balm from sally's is a good one. because it doesn't have the cones in it that just coat the hair and dry it out over time.

which is why showsheen and the like (a lot of cones in there!) should only be used at shows and rinsed out after!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

We make our own flyspray and haven't had any problems. When you make the flyspray, the conditioner is diluted down. Then when you spray the horse, the amount of conditioner is very minimal that gets on the horse. Even when you condition your own hair and rinse it out, there is still some that gets left behind. It's not like you're pouring conditioner straight from the bottle and leaving it on the horse. We spray our horses completely from head to tail. Again, without any problems of slipping saddles or the hair drying out.

Here's our recipe:
1 gallon white vinegar
1 bottle Suave or White Rain hair conditioner
1 large bottle Listerine, yellow color
1 or 2 bottles SkinSoSoft from Avon
1 bottle of Citronella oil (not the one for oil lamps but from a health store)
1 small bottle original Dawn dish soap

Mix well in a 5 gallon bucket and shake before each use.


----------



## cinner74 (Feb 17, 2012)

usandpets said:


> We make our own flyspray and haven't had any problems. When you make the flyspray, the conditioner is diluted down. Then when you spray the horse, the amount of conditioner is very minimal that gets on the horse. Even when you condition your own hair and rinse it out, there is still some that gets left behind. It's not like you're pouring conditioner straight from the bottle and leaving it on the horse. We spray our horses completely from head to tail. Again, without any problems of slipping saddles or the hair drying out.
> 
> Here's our recipe:
> 1 gallon white vinegar
> ...


I know this thread is a few months old, but was hoping usandpets could tell me the Size bottle of citronella she uses for this fly spray recipe? I'd love to try it this Spring! TIA!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

It's only about an ounce I think. It's a really small bottle. Guessing that it would be about twice the size of a nail polish bottle.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I found a bottle we had from last year. It's 1/2 oz. and close to the size of a nail polish bottle, maybe just a bit bigger.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I wet my hands then add some show sheen and rub it into the mane. That seems to work without over doing it.


----------



## cinner74 (Feb 17, 2012)

usandpets said:


> I found a bottle we had from last year. It's 1/2 oz. and close to the size of a nail polish bottle, maybe just a bit bigger.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks!! So glad I asked...I was eyeing my bottle as I asked that & it's 10oz!! LOL :wink:


----------

